# Bequiet vs. Fractal Design oder noch was anderes?



## Tim1974 (17. März 2018)

Hallo,

langsam aber sicher muß ich mich beim Gehäuse entscheiden, wenn mir nichts neues mehr einfällt, nehme ich einfach das Bequiet Pure Base 600, also das einfachste und natürlich ohne Schnickschnack wie bunte Farben oder gar Fenster.
Es gibt aber 3 Dinge, die mir nach wie vor nicht an dem Gehäuse gefallen:
1.) Hinten kein 140mm-Lüfter einbaubar,
2.) die Dämmplatte auf dem Top läßt sich wohl nur in einem Stück entfernen, ich hätte da gerne zwei einzelne Platten, damit ich einen 140mm-Lüfter oben verbauen kann, der andere (vordere) Bereich aber dicht bleibt.
3.) Kein Seitenlüfterplatz, wobei das wahrscheinlich egal ist, oder nicht?

Das Dark Base ist mir zu teuer, außerdem bin ich nicht bereit den Netzteilanschluss intern zu verlängern.

Das Fractal Design Define R5 oder R6 gefällt mir insgesamt besser, aber da stört mich das Dämmmaterial, was wohl aus oder mit Bitumen ist, oder bin ich da falsch informiert?
Ich will jedenfalls nicht so ein teerhaltiges Zeugs in der Wohnung haben was ausdünstet.

Habt ihr da noch Infos zu, die mir weiterhelfen könnten?

Oder sonstige Gehäusevorschläge bis rund 100 Euro (ohne NT)?

Achso, die Hardware die rein soll sieht in etwa so aus:
* AMD Ryzen 5 2600X
* Asrock X470 Killer SLI (sofern es so heißen wird, oder ein ähnliches Board von Asus)
* 8-16 GB RAM (2 Module)
* Asus ROG Strix Geforce GTX 1060 OC 6 GB
* ein optisches Laufwerk, sofern das Gehäuse dafür Platz bietet
* 3 möglichst große und leise Gehäuselüfter (einer vorne ansaugend und auf die Grafikkarte pustend, einer hinten in der Rückwand absaugend und einer oben hinten im Top absaugend.
* Bequiet Pure Power 10 400 Watt, oder Straight Power 11 450 Watt.

Beim Netzteil bin ich noch unsicher, ebenso beim CPU-Kühler, wenn der boxed gut ist, soll der rein, wenn keiner dabei ist halt ein Alpenföhn Brocken 3 oder was ähnliches von Noctua.

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Acoustico (17. März 2018)

Bitumen ist kein Teer und ist nach aktuellem Wissen auch nicht schädlich.

Ist Bitumen giftig? >> Infos zur Krebsgefahr durch Bitumen
https://www.asphalt.de/fileadmin/user_upload/asphaltberatung/downloads/zusammenfassstud-end.pdf


----------



## Tim1974 (17. März 2018)

Klingt nicht so gefährlich und ich wußte auch nicht, daß Bitumen und Teer zwei unterschiedliche Dinge sind, dennoch beruhigt mich das nicht 100%ig, weil Bequiet es anscheinend auch ohne Bitumen schafft zu dämmen.

Eigentlich ist Dämmung auch keine Pflicht für mich, wenn das Gehäuse stattdessen mehr Materialstärke hätte und überall Entkoppelungen mit Gummimuffen usw. wäre mir das noch lieber, aber die Gehäuse bzw. das Stahl wird anscheinend immer dünner und immer öfter durch Kunststoffe ersetzt.


----------



## Acoustico (17. März 2018)

Bist du sicher, dass die bequiet! Tower ohne Bitumen gedämmt werden? Auf deren Webseite sind die Dämmplatten ebenfalls aus Bitumen.

DAMMMATTEN FUR BIG-TOWER UNIVERSELL von be quiet!

Wie gesagt, die Platten sind nicht schädlich und ich kann dir das Define R5 bzw. R6 nur empfehlen. Ich bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## chaotium (17. März 2018)

Nanoxia Deep Silence Reihe. Hab zwei davon und bin zufrieden


----------



## Acoustico (17. März 2018)

Auszug von der Nanoxia Webseite:

"Seitenteile und Deckel des Deep Silence 2 sind mit speziell entwickelten, geräuschreduzierenden Dämmmaterialien versehen. Das linke Seitenteil verfügt hierbei über eine spezielle Kombination aus Bitumen und Schaumstoff, um den insbesondere auch den Luftschall besonders effizient zu reduzieren. Das gesamte Konzept ist darauf ausgelegt, alle entstehenden Störgeräusche zu minimieren und zu absorbieren. Auch die gedämmte Fronttür trägt wesentlich zu der effektiven Geräuschdämmung bei."

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass alle Hersteller mit Bitumen arbeiten.


----------



## RtZk (17. März 2018)

Tim, das ist wieder einmal so ein Thread wo du dir über Dinge Gedanken machst, wo es sonst niemand macht, der noch klar bei Verstand ist.
Dieses Dämmmaterial wäre verboten, wenn es, wissenschaftlich belegt, wirklich Krebserregend wäre.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Dieses Dämmmaterial wäre verboten, wenn es, wissenschaftlich belegt, wirklich Krebserregend wäre.



Bei sowas würde ich immer vorsichtig.
Asbest wurde jahrzehntelang verwendet und man nahm schon damals an, dass es nicht gesund ist, aber es wurde weiter verwendet und später dann verboten.
Trotzdem gibt es immer noch eine Menge Gebäude, wo das Zeugs drin ist, weils einfach zu teuer wäre, alles zu sanieren.
Und man sagt auch diversen Zuckerersatzstoffen zu, dass sie Krebs erregend sein könnten, aber die Lebensmittelindustrie blockiert jede Art von Studien und Forschung und wirft Nebelkerzen ohne Ende.


----------



## RtZk (17. März 2018)

"Nahm an" ist aber nicht mit einem wissenschaftlichen Beweis gleichzusetzen.
Würde man alles verbieten, wo jemand annimmt, dass es gefährlich ist, könnte man nichts mehr nutzen.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2018)

Tja, das ist eben das Problem. Du machst eine Studie und kannst belegen, dass etwas nicht stimmt.
die Lebensmittelindustrie macht auch eine Studie und die besagt, dass alles bestens ist.
Wer hat recht?


----------



## Acoustico (17. März 2018)

Ja, aber wenn es danach geht hast du als Endverbraucher eh keine große Wahl. Entweder du glaubst den Berichten, oder nicht. Die echte Wahrheit was nun in unserer Welt schädlich ist oder nicht, wird unsere Generation wahrscheinlich eh nie erfahren. Wir wissen ja nicht mal ob Handys bzw. die Strahlung unsere Körper schädigen. Wenn es also um Vorsicht geht darfst du fast nichts mehr essen, trinken, keine Elektronik zu Hause haben und wohnst am besten in ein Oxygenzelt. Dann brauchst du dir aber auch keine Sorgen mehr um deine Bitumen-Dämmung zu machen.


----------



## compisucher (17. März 2018)

Bitumen ist generell weniger gefährlich, aber beides sind Kohlenwasserstoffverbindungen, aber:

Wie krebserzeugend sind beide Stoffe?
Teerprodukte haben ein sehr hohes carcinogenes (krebserregendes) Potential und sind nur unter besonderen Vorsichtsmaßnahmen zu verarbeiten. In der Liste der maximalen Arbeitsplatzkonzentration für Gefahrstoffe (MAK-Liste) steht es in der Gruppe III A1, als krebserzeugend. Grund hierfür sind die im Teer enthaltenen polycyclischen aromatischen Kohlenwasserstoffe (PAK), von denen einige krebserregend sind. Als Beispiel für PAK seien hier Naphthalin, Benzo[a]pyren und Benz[a]anthracen genannt. Diese Verbindungen entstehen bei unkontrollierten, unvollständigen Verbrennungen organischer Stoffe.

Bitumen (Dampf und Aerosol) sind in der MAK-und BAT-Werte-Liste 2001 als hautresorptiv (wird durch die Haut aufgenommen) und krebserzeugend, Kategorie 2, bewertet worden. Diese Bewertung bezieht sich lt. Begründung der MAK-Kommission auf Dämpfe und Aerosole aus Bitumen bei der Heißverarbeitung. Es existiert ein Grenzwert von 10 mg/m³ für Dämpfe und Aerosole aus Bitumen für die wesentlichen Arbeiten mit Heißbitumen. Festes Bitumen im Straßenbelag, in Dachbahnen, in Isolieranstrichen usw. wird nicht durch die Haut aufgenommen, bei den auf Straßen und Dächern üblichen Temperaturen gibt es auch keine Emissionen aus Bitumen. Eine Erläuterung des Gesprächskreises BITUMEN zur Neubewertung von Bitumen durch die MAK-Kommission finden Sie unter der Pressemitteilung vom 01.11.2001 "Ist Bitumen krebserzeugend?"

Quelle:
AGOF: Bitumen und Teer


Auf Straßen oder als Haussockel-/Kellerabdichtungen  oder Dächern außen ja, aber in der Wohnung würde ich da generell sparsam hantieren wollen.
Nur die Dämpfe von Bitumen bei Erwärmung sind krebserregend, im PC wirds warm = schlechte Idee...


----------



## Acoustico (17. März 2018)

Da geht es um Dämpfe bei Heißverarbeitung. Nicht, weil es im PC mal warm wird. Fast alle Dämpfe werden bei Heißverarbeitung giftig. Plastik, Gummi etc...dein Monitor wird auch warm hinten und ist aus Plastik. Oder die Gummifüsse deiner Festplatte die die Vibrationen abfangen. Müsste ja dann auch alles krebserregend sein. Oder wenn du zu lange Fifa spielst wird dein Joypad auch warm, und Plastik-Dämpfe sind alles andere als gesund.


----------



## compisucher (17. März 2018)

Das ist nur z. T. korrekt, ich komme ja aus dem Bauwesen.
So lange das Zeugs unter 75° bleibt = harmlos.
Darüber dampft der Bitumen aus = schlecht


----------



## Acoustico (17. März 2018)

Krebsverdacht bei Arbeit mit Bitumen entscharft

Den Bericht würde ich gerne sehen, wo es angeblich ab 75°C giftige Dämpfe von Bitumen entstehen. Oder wie kommst du jetzt zu dieser Angabe?


----------



## onlygaming (17. März 2018)

Wenn man wirklich gesund leben will darf man ja fast gar nichts mehr. Obst essen? Um Gottes Willen da ist ja Fruchtzucker drin :O Ich würde mir da nicht so viele Gedanken drum machen, zudem glaube ich nicht das bei jemanden die Umgebungsluft 75 Grad erreicht......
Also ich habe noch keinen Thread gesehen: PC fängt unter volllast an zu dampfen....


----------



## compisucher (17. März 2018)

Acoustico schrieb:


> Krebsverdacht bei Arbeit mit Bitumen entscharft
> 
> Den Bericht würde ich gerne sehen, wo es angeblich ab 75°C giftige Dämpfe von Bitumen entstehen. Oder wie kommst du jetzt zu dieser Angabe?



Der zitierte Artikel widerspricht doch in keinster Weise?

Heißbitumen wurde, je nach Mischung, bei 150 - 200° Temperatur eingebaut.
Nach einer DIN Novelle, ich glaube 2009, darf das Zeugs bei uns im Innenausbau nur noch bei maximal 100° und mit Mundschutz verbaut werden.
Die 75° ist die thermische Grenze, bei dem der Bitumen anfängt, Gase zu emittieren, ein Restrisiko für den Bauhandwerker bleibt, ich darf hierzu aus deinem verlinkten Artikel zitieren:

Allerdings bleibt weiterhin die Tatsache bestehen, dass bei Messungen an mehr als 1.500 Arbeitsplätzen, an denen mit heißem Bitumen umgegangen wird, hohe Schadstoff-Konzentrationen nachgewiesen werden konnten.

Nun kann man sehr trefflich darüber streiten, ob denn in einem PC tatsächlich an der Dämmebene jemals 75° entstehen,
die Fragestellung des TE halten wir jedoch für berechtigt.
Und - nur weil es ein potentielles Risiko darstellt, habe ich zu keinem Zeitpunkt geschrieben, dass ist Teufelszeug und gehört verboten, sondern lediglich meine subjektive Meinung insofern geäußert, 
dass ich es eben nicht bei mir im Wohnraum in der Nähe von Wärmequellen haben möchte.

Die Entscheidung obliegt hier jedem Einzelnen, du, werter Acoustico magst völlig legitim es als harmlos und die Fragestellung als übertrieben ansehen, ich für mich brauche das Zeugs nicht zwangsweise, wenn es andere Wege gibt.


----------



## Acoustico (17. März 2018)

Ne, nicht falsch verstehen. Das war kein Angriff auf deine Aussage und ich bin auch kein Experte. Wie ich schon vorhin schrieb, die Wahrheit kennt wahrscheinlich eh nur der liebe Gott. Ich finde das Thema nur interessant und fast alle Berichte die ich im Internet gefunden habe und die einigermaßen aktuell waren beschrieben, dass Bitumen nicht schädlich ist. Fakt ist wohl, dass alle namhaften Hersteller Bitumen ins Gehäuse verbauen für die Dämmung. Hoffen wir dann einfach, dass die Firmen sich genug Gedanken über die  Stoffe gemacht haben...


----------



## NCC-1701-A (17. März 2018)

Ich hatte jetzt auch schon öfter über Gehäuse mit Dämmung Beträge gelesen.

Fazit:  

es wird wärmer innen im Gehäuse.Dadurch drehen die lüfter mehr und es wird lauter

ich hatte das DBP 900 und bin auf das Lian Li v3000 ohne Dämmung umgestiegen. Hab die Lautstärke gemessen und es hat nichts gebracht


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. März 2018)

Das mit dem "bei gedämmten Gehäusen wird es im Innenraum wärmer!" halte ich so pauschal auch für vollkommenen Unfug. Denn die Behauptung impliziert, dass bei ungedämmten Gehäusen a) viel Wärmeaustausch über die Fläche des Gehäuses stattfände und/oder b) mehr oder bessere/sinnvollere Lüfter/Lüfterplätze vorhanden wären. Und das ist so halt völliger Quatsch.


----------



## NCC-1701-A (17. März 2018)

Dennoch denke ich das es egal ist ob eine Dämmaterial verklebt wurde oder nicht. Wichtiger sind leise Lüfter wie die SW3 oder ELoops


MMn kauf dir das Gehäuse welches dir zusagt und dazu leise Lüfter


----------



## Tim1974 (18. März 2018)

Nach den ersten Postings hier wollte ich mich schon für das Fractal Design Define R5 entscheiden, aber nun bin ich doch wieder verunsichert, denn in einem PC-Gehäuse wird es warm, wenn auch wahrscheinlich nicht 75°C heiß. Allerdings kann immer mal ein Kurzschluss irgendwo auftreten und eventuell ein Brand draus werden, gerade wenn solche Dämmmatten in der Nähe sind.

Mir wäre also sehr viel wohler, wenn ich ein Gehäuse ganz ohne Dämmung bekommen könnte, was aber ebenso schick aussieht wie das Fractal Design und was hinten einen 140mm-Lüfter hat.
Gibts sowas auch ohne Dämmung?


----------



## Acoustico (18. März 2018)

http://www.kbi-ebe.de/mx_cm/doku/uw_15_brandereignisse.pdf

Wenn ein Brand entsteht sind die Dämmplatten dein geringstes Problem. Denn deine Grafikkarte und Lüfter z.B. sind zum Teil aus Plastik. Diese Dämpfe sind doch viel giftiger die dann entstehen. Geschweige all die anderen Materialien die in der Wohnung sind. Diese Argumentation macht also 0 Sinn. Außerdem heißt krebserregend, wenn du täglich mit dem Material arbeitest und nicht wenn du einmal Dämpfe einatmest. Aber ja, wenn es dir wohler ist kauf dir ein Gehäuse ohne Dämmung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. März 2018)

matten1987 schrieb:


> Dennoch denke ich das es egal ist ob eine Dämmaterial verklebt wurde oder nicht. Wichtiger sind leise Lüfter wie die SW3 oder ELoops



Nichts anderes sage ich doch 

Auch ein “ungedämmtes“ Gehäuse kann flüsterleise und kühl sein oder laut und heiß oder Kombinationen aus beidem. Es kommt auf die verbauten Komponenten an, wie diese eingestellt wurden, auf die Qualität und Ausstattung des Gehäuses (vibrierender Joghurtbecher oder durchdachte Stahlkonstruktion mit Entkopplungen etc.) und eben auf die verbaute Kühlung/Lüftung.


----------



## NCC-1701-A (18. März 2018)

Tim kauf das r5/r6 ohne Dämmung


----------



## Tim1974 (18. März 2018)

Gibts denn das R5 bzw. R6 ohne Dämmung? 
Oder meinst du man soll die dann ausbauen? Die ist doch sicher verklebt und daher nicht einfach zu entfernen.

Was den Brandfall angeht, ich meinte jetzt keinen Großbrand bzw. Wohnungsbrand, es reicht doch schon wenn ein kleiner Schwelbrand irgendwo im PC auftritt und die Dämmung dadurch über die genannten 75°C heiß wird und Dämpfe abgiebt.
Bei mir steht der PC sozusagen im Wohn-/Schlafzimmer, insofern atme ich Tag und Nacht ein, was die Geräte ausdünsten.


----------



## Acoustico (18. März 2018)

Also wenn die äußere Wand wo das Bitumen ist 75°C heiß wird, müsste im Tower locker 100°C sein, und die CPU sich auf ca. 200°C erhitzen.  Wir wissen ja noch nicht mal ob es wirklich ab 75°C giftig ist. Des Weiteren wäre so ein Brand auch einmalig, davon bekommt man keinen Krebs. (die Einstufung krebserregend bezieht sich auf Leute die jeden Tag mit sowas arbeiten, und das nicht in fester Form) Oder brennt dein Tower Tag und Nacht auf Schmelztemperaturen?  Ne, Spaß beiseite. Wenn du dich unwohl fühlst dabei, lass es sein. Aber diese Argumente machen irgendwie keinen Sinn für mich. Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur doof.  Lassen wir einfach die Diskussion sein, ich denke du hast da deine Meinung, die muss man so akzeptieren. 

Übrigens habe ich das R5 bzw. das R6 ohne Dämmung noch nicht gesehen. Auf der Webseite finde ich dazu auch nichts. Das Material zu entfernen macht keinen Sinn, da würde ich lieber direkt einen Tower ohne Dämmung kaufen.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. März 2018)

Als Alternative habe ich den hier gefunden:
PHANTEKS Enthoo Pro Midi-Tower - schwarz

Oder aber den Fractal Design Core 3300, der anscheinend ohne Dämmung ist, dafür bekommt man da fast nirgends mehr zu kaufen.


----------



## Acoustico (18. März 2018)

Fractal Design

Finde den auch richtig schön, kommt jetzt neu raus und kostet um die 89 Euro.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. März 2018)

Nee, der gefällt mir nicht!
Zum einen weil er vorne so knautschig aussieht, zum anderen hat er hinten nur ein 120mm-Lüfter-Einbauplatz.

Ich versteh sowieso nicht, warum es erst so wenig Gehäuse gibt, die hinten einen 140mm-Lüfter aufnehmen können, die 120mm-Lüfter sind doch viel schwerer wirklich leise zu bekommen und sie fördern dann auch manchmal schon zu wenig Luft und gerade der Hecklüfter, ist ja der wichtigste der ganzen Gehäuselüfter!
Könnte ich mir ein eigenes Gehäuse konzipieren, würde hinten ein 200mm-Lüfter rein kommen, und vorne noch einer, eventuell noch oben im Deckel ein dritter, alle mit stufenloser Drehzahlregelung, so daß sie im Normalbetrieb unhörbar leise wären, aber bei starker Übertaktung und im Hochsommer auch richtig viel Luft fördern könnten.


----------



## DarkWing13 (19. März 2018)

Acoustico schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn es danach geht hast du als Endverbraucher eh keine große Wahl. Entweder du glaubst den Berichten, oder nicht. Die echte Wahrheit was nun in unserer Welt schädlich ist oder nicht, wird unsere Generation wahrscheinlich eh nie erfahren. Wir wissen ja nicht mal ob Handys bzw. die Strahlung unsere Körper schädigen. Wenn es also um Vorsicht geht darfst du fast nichts mehr essen, trinken, keine Elektronik zu Hause haben und wohnst am besten in ein Oxygenzelt. Dann brauchst du dir aber auch keine Sorgen mehr um deine Bitumen-Dämmung zu machen.



Rein "biologisch" gesehen, darfst du überhaupt nicht mehr essen, höchstens noch Wasser trinken, da jede Nahrungsaufnahme den "Verbrennungsprozess" aktiviert, dabei Abfallprodukte entstehen, dich (schneller) altern lassen, und damit dein Ende beschleunigen...dumm nur, dass man ohne Nahrung innerhalb weniger Tage auch stirbt... 

mfg


----------



## Acoustico (19. März 2018)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Rein "biologisch" gesehen, darfst du überhaupt nicht mehr essen, höchstens noch Wasser trinken, da jede Nahrungsaufnahme den "Verbrennungsprozess" aktiviert, dabei Abfallprodukte entstehen, dich (schneller) altern lassen, und damit dein Ende beschleunigen...dumm nur, dass man ohne Nahrung innerhalb weniger Tage auch stirbt...
> 
> mfg



Ja, wir Menschen sind wohl in der Zwickmühle. Zum Glück dürfen wir mit dem Bild Gewinnspiel bald zum Mars fliegen. 

@Tim1974

Wie wäre es damit? Ist dem Fractal Define sehr ähnlich. Hat zwar hinten auch nur 120mm aber dafür kannst du woanders 3x140mm einbauen. Sollte aber auch allemal reichen.

Corsair Carbide Series 275R im Test - minimalistisches Design in zwei Farben - Hardwareluxx


----------

